
Who pollinates the daffodils? (2011) - jdleesmiller
https://honeybeesuite.com/who-pollinates-the-daffodils/
======
monk_e_boy
I live in an area that during the war, we had to dig up the fieldstairs of
daffodils to plan food. Rather than let the daffodil bulbs rot, the farmers
planted them in the hedges. So now we have millions of wild daffs. It's
beautiful in spring.

------
yawz
I used to live in Ireland, and I loved the daffodil season. I still associate
daffodils with Ireland. Great memories!

